# Planning a budget 1970 VW Bug conversion



## SteveT (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello peeps, I've been reading these forums on and off for a few weeks now, and so thought it was time I jumped in and said hello..

I'm planning the conversion of my 1970 VW beetle to electric. I've been massively inspired by the UK drag car 'Black Current' running 9.5 sec quarter miles - and although I'm not after that kind of performance from my vehicle, it has really made me think about what can be done with EV's. 

The main thing is the budget - I don't want to spend thousands of pounds on what is essentially a fun project. I've read various threads about fork lift motors, but I know very little about electric motors and associated control circuits. What I'm looking for is initially a low as possible budget conversion to get the vehicle on the road. Top speed isn't a massive issue, and neither is range - I just want to get the vehicle on the road as a learning process and a 'proof of concept'....performance and range improvements can come later. 

I'm not too shabby mechanically - I recently put a Subaru engine in my 1987 Transporter, so I'm no stranger to spanners and a little bit of mechanical/electrical work. Fabrication and some minor machining wouldn't be a massive issue either - anything I couldn't do myself could probably be done by friends...

So are there any *budget* VW conversions out there - particularly UK based? - what components are you using and what kind of performance/range are you getting? I've seen the e-volks kits, but they are more money than I would like to spend initially - I'm sure there are savings to be made by putting together components myself.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

most people spend more than e-volks kits. Mine was $6k (120v 70mph [email protected] mph avg 74 bug)

In addition to the forklift motor, one way to trim costs is to build your own controller and battery charger. that can save you about $1000-1200 compared to a kit. Also, if you can source welding cable locally that can save ~$100


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

I am not in the UK but did a budget 64 Ghia. 

$3600 Lead acid 96 volt conversion. Total cost included the car. 

Use GE 9" motor with a built in adaptor for the VW and stock flywheel and clutch setup.(used) 
Synkromotive Controller capable of 156 volts and 700 amps (new)
Kelly controls 96 volt isolated dc dc converter that is still perfect. (new)
Kilovac200 contactor (new)
main fuse (used)
main circuit breaker (used)
cable for batteries, motor and controller. 
GC2 6 Volt Deep Cycle Flooded Lead Acid Cells. (new)
No kits. Source your own parts. It will be cheaper. 

Performance: Good/Brisk
Top speed: Recorded 85 mph
Usual speed: 0 to 55-65 mph
Distance: Best 25 miles combined


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

Go with lithium. You will be a happy camper if you do. They are more expensive up front but they are what make EV's viable and useful. They bring them out of the play toy class. I own a new Leaf and just got spoiled with all electric drive. 

Don't build a piece o junk. Do it right from the start and it will be cheaper in the end too. Do it right first and you won't have to spend money again on upgrading. Use a good condition vehicle too. You can get decent used cars for a decent price. But don't settle for a rust bucket or project you must spend thousands on unless you like restoring old cars. But build it right from the start. I built what could be considered kind of a junky EV that was not really useful. It was not really useful. When I did the MG and lithium the EV became more useful and had more useful range at freeway speeds than the lead acid cells did and I had good power throughout the discharge curve where with lead you kind of drop off power so when your at 50% you only have 50% power too. Not so with lithium. 

Pete 

Get lithium.


----------

